# COEASU Vows to Continue Strike



## LequteMan (Jan 27, 2014)

Lecturers under the auspices of Colleges of Education Academic Staff Union (COEASU) on Monday vowed to continue their ongoing strike until their demands were met.

Mr Olayanju Abolaji, the Chairman, COEASU, Federal College of Education (Technical), Akoka Chapter, told newsmen in Lagos that the partial implementation of their demands by the government was unacceptable.

COEASU had on Dec. 31, 2013 declared an indefinite nationwide strike to press home its demands, including poor state of infrastructure in the colleges, poor funding and non-implementation of the 2010 Federal Government-COEASU agreement.

The union also rejected the Integrated Personnel and Payroll Information System (IPPIS) already operational in the federal civil service.

Abolaji said the union held a National Executive Council meeting on Jan. 24 at the Federal College of Education (Special), Oyo, to deliberate on the strike and the way forward.

"The NEC meeting decided that the strike should continue in view of the government’s offer to partially fulfil our demands.

"We do not want a partial fulfilment of our demands, we want full implementation," he said.


----------

